
Amazon Elastic Container Service for Kubernetes - nitinag
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-elastic-container-service-for-kubernetes/
======
tekacs
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15808065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15808065)
(which has comments)

